# Devotional



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2005)

Query: What Puritan or Reformed devotionals would you recommend for me as I consider what to give my mother who is not a believer but has an interest lately in devotionals?


----------



## Scot (May 1, 2005)

What about Morning & Evening by Spurgeon? I've given that one to non-believing relatives in the past.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 2, 2005)

Andrew, if she isn't a believer then most of the puritan or reformed devotionals might be a bit daunting. Reformed people are more theological savvy than the average reader. Most of the puritan tomes tend to be wordy. Here's my suggestion.

I gave my mom My Utmost for His Highest. MUFHH is very readable and yet dense enough to stimulate further thought and meditation. I still like this devotional.

Chambers was very conservative and reformed (small 'r') in his early years. Later on he tended toward the emotionalism of the charismatic movement but there are only slight hints of that in his devotional. You can get the original or modern language version.


My other suggestion would be Daily Light on the Daily Path. This devotional is just scripture verses edited together into a specific theme for each day. There is no commentary, just verses. Because the verses are edited together at someone's whim one might notice a bit of commentary intrinsic in the way the verses have been combined, but otherwise it's pretty safe.

Of course I would second Dan's suggestion for Spurgeon.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2005)

Thanks, gentlemen. I'm leaning towards Spurgeon, but still prayerfully pondering.


----------



## Ivan (May 3, 2005)

I will "third" Spurgeon's devotional work. Although not techincally a devotinal, how about "Valley of Vision". I have benefitted greatly from that work.


----------



## crhoades (May 3, 2005)

Ditto to Valley of Vision - get the leather one and have it imprinted with her name on it...


----------



## Ivan (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Ditto to Valley of Vision - get the leather one and have it imprinted with her name on it...



Perfect!


----------



## Scot (May 3, 2005)

I love The Valley of Vision but I think it would be best to give it to a new believer rather than a non-believer. Go with something that contains scripture and preaches a gospel message. Faith cometh by hearing and hearing by the word of God. Although the Valley of Vision is awesome, it doesn't contain the word of God (at least not that I can recall).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2005)

Good suggestions. I am thinking more in terms of Scriptural meditations than godly prayers. Thanks for the comments!

[Edited on 5-4-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## sailorswife (May 4, 2005)

You might consider one of J.C. Ryle's gospel commentaries. They are not exactly a devotional but the books are broken up into small sections and he writes in very practical and convicting way.


----------



## duke (May 4, 2005)

Octavius Winslow has some amazing devotional writings. Get them at all costs.


----------



## heartoflesh (May 4, 2005)

I like John MacArthur's "Drawing Near". It's straight to the point, theological, devotional, and in modern english.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 29, 2005)

Still pondering this issue. Any further suggestions?


----------



## Scot (Jul 29, 2005)

I like MacArthur's "Truth For Today" but I still say go with Spurgeon as a first choice. My wife likes "Keep A Quiet Heart" by Elisabeth Elliot.


----------

